# Now PETA has gone too far



## Aprill (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, this is beyond low.

Even when I was a vegetarian I still hated what Peta does/did. Seriously, they're not encouraging people to join their cause. They're pushing people away and making people despise them even more with their hatred and gross out tactics.

P.S. I haven't eaten red meat in over 5 years, but I'm not going to try to tell other people what they can or cannot eat. I respect that it's their decision to make.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 7, 2008)

PETA is a bit fanatical. Although they make a stand for innocent animals.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Well Peta should know that there are ppl who believe that they can communicate with plants and that plants have a wealth of emotions and personalities and do react to the environment more than we anticipated. I'm serious, there's plant psychology now.

SO MAYBE WE SHOULD ALL JUST STARVE. CUZ EVERYTHING HAS FEELINGS AND SCREAMS!

lol... that was just so ridiculous...


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 7, 2008)

[email protected]! You are too funny and that is a great point!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 7, 2008)

I do not agree with PETA using the young man's death as a means of forwarding it's cause.

However I believe that PETA has done their best to open the eyes of people who were not aware of the multitude of animal abuses occuring around the world.


----------



## Darla (Aug 7, 2008)

But i do think PETA undermines its cause with such an ad. It automatically makes you think that they are over the top about everything and lack credibility. they have done a lot to bring out the brutal practices in slaughterhouses and in chicken factories, but the reality is a majority of people still like to eat these things.


----------



## ticki (Aug 8, 2008)

funny thing about PETA. if their idea of humane is to mass kill, no wonder they hold human life in so little regard...

Quote:
PETA's euthanization rate is a staggering 97%.
A prominent PETA report was released regarding their 2006 statistics, here is a run-down, probably the most concrete and concise one I found:

" a Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services Online Animal Report, People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals (PETA) reported that in 2006, they took in 3,043 animals that were surrendered by their owners.

Of these 3,043 animals (1,960 cats, 1,030 dogs, 52 other companion animals, and 1 chicken), the organization reported that 2,981 animals were euthanized. The report filed by PETA shows that only 2 cats, 8 dogs, and 2 companion animals from the 3,043 animals were adopted out. This means 1,942 cats, 988 dogs, 50 other companion animals, and one chicken were euthanized which makes PETAâ€™s euthanization rate 97%."

sources that list PETA's animal activities, including concrete figures of how many animals are actually euthanized, how many are kept or transported, how many released to the wild (from Virginia's own online animal reporting site, a GOVERNMENT site):

Index of /vdacs_ar/cgi-bin...

PETA administration talk on their own PETA forum about the fact that they mass-euthanize many animals and that they are in no way a no-kill shelter:

http://www.peta.org/forums/topic.asp?TOP...

* 5 months ago

Source(s):

http://www.itchmo.com/report-from-peta-s...

^ Source of quote


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think it's too far at ALL. If it will make one person go "Ew. They're right, animal cruelty is wrong and I'm going to stop eating meat/stop wearing fur etc... then it's all right by me.


----------



## daer0n (Aug 8, 2008)

That was cheap.

I can understand their desperation to save animals, i love animals and i have respect for them as much as i should for a human being but they shouldnt have used that guy's story to make people get conscious about killing animals for no reason, they are running out of ideas i guess.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't think it's too far at ALL. If it will make one person go "Ew. They're right, animal cruelty is wrong and I'm going to stop eating meat/stop wearing fur etc... then it's all right by me. That's just the thing, though. This ad isn't going to make ANYONE say that. It's just going to make people think that PETA is absolutely INSANE and has absolutely no regard for human life. This ad will only serve to push people FARTHER away from PETA's cause and make them despise the idea of PETA and what they stand for even more.
Just checking, you do know what they're talking about, right? They're comparing the murder, decapitation, gutting, and cannibalism performed on a young man on a bus on his way home by a psycho to people killing animals for food (animals do it all the time in the wild).

If someone can't see that these two are nothing alike, they have serious problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 8, 2008)

That's exactly what I was going to say! I'm sure Tim's family doesn't appreciate him being compared to an animal. I love animals too, but we are the higher species. Sorry if that offends anyone, but that's just the way it is. I've thought about being a vegetarian myself, but as a Christian, I know that certain animals are okay for us to eat sparingly and that is in no way comparable to human murder.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's just the thing, though. This ad isn't going to make ANYONE say that. It's just going to make people think that PETA is absolutely INSANE and has absolutely no regard for human life. This ad will only serve to push people FARTHER away from PETA's cause and make them despise the idea of PETA and what they stand for even more.
Just checking, you do know what they're talking about, right? They're comparing the murder, decapitation, gutting, and cannibalism performed on a young man on a bus on his way home by a psycho to people killing animals for food (animals do it all the time in the wild).

If someone can't see that these two are nothing alike, they have serious problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## WhitneyF (Aug 8, 2008)

I really respect that they try to look out for animals, but the way they go about it always turns me off. I don't believe in or follow them. They've just got this extremist mentality that scares me.


----------



## nosepickle (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's just the thing, though. This ad isn't going to make ANYONE say that. It's just going to make people think that PETA is absolutely INSANE and has absolutely no regard for human life. This ad will only serve to push people FARTHER away from PETA's cause and make them despise the idea of PETA and what they stand for even more.
Just checking, you do know what they're talking about, right? They're comparing the murder, decapitation, gutting, and cannibalism performed on a young man on a bus on his way home by a psycho to people killing animals for food (animals do it all the time in the wild).

If someone can't see that these two are nothing alike, they have serious problems that need to be addressed.

Yes, I'm aware of what it's comparing. To me, I read that ad and go, that murder is SO sad, and then I think that we do that to animals all the time. People make a huge deal (as they should) of a person doing this to a person, yet people eat cruelly killed meat all the time. And animals kill to eat, that's all. We kill animals to eat, too, but there are humane ways of killing them that we often don't use. There are animals that are boiled alive or rectally electrocuted that end up on our plates. This ad has in no way made me dislike PETA at ALL.


----------



## Darla (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm kind of with Whitney on this


----------



## ticki (Aug 8, 2008)

meh. i was cool with peta back in the 80s when they were all about people not wearing fur and stuff. now i think they're all a bunch of loons. they're against animal everything.

i eat meat. hell, i love to eat meat. if i wasn't meant to eat meat, i wouldn't have incisors and canines and such. will peta go on a rampage in the serengeti euthanizing all large cats and reptiles because they're killing off wildebeest?

how many lives have been saved from medical advances that were brought about from animal testing? my cousin was born with a congenital heart defect. if it wasn't for animal testing, she would be dead now. peta would rather see humans die than animals inconvenienced. i'm all for treating animals humanely, but screw them.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 8, 2008)

that is cheap. it is disrespectful to use this man's death, and it proves once more i don't agree with PETA's methods. honestly, going veg is a personal choice and i think if you want to make people change their eating habits, this isn't the right course of action.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 8, 2008)

Curois I know this may be a dumb question but can we die if we dont eat meat?

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh. i was cool with peta back in the 80s when they were all about people not wearing fur and stuff. now i think they're all a bunch of loons. they're against animal everything.
i eat meat. hell, i love to eat meat. if i wasn't meant to eat meat, i wouldn't have incisors and canines and such. will peta go on a rampage in the serengeti euthanizing all large cats and reptiles because they're killing off wildebeest?

how many lives have been saved from medical advances that were brought about from animal testing? my cousin was born with a congenital heart defect. if it wasn't for animal testing, she would be dead now. peta would rather see humans die than animals inconvenienced. i'm all for treating animals humanely, but screw them.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2008)

Ricci, eating meat or not eating meat, no you will not die, but animal testing has saved many lives


----------



## Ricci (Aug 8, 2008)

True thanks






Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ricci, eating meat or not eating meat, no you will not die, but animal testing has saved many lives


----------



## ticki (Aug 8, 2008)

ricci,

there are quite a lot of different levels of vegetarianism and there are vegans who don't eat animal products at all. i haven't heard of anybody dying from it so long as they maintain a source of protien in their diet.


----------



## Darla (Aug 8, 2008)

now we're getting into a different realm. i think the choice to eat meat or not, be a vegitarian or not is personal choice. Which i am all for.

To get back on topic the ad equated a cold blooded murder with eating meat and becoming a vegetarian. I think there are a lot of people like myself that would like the most humane method possible for the slaughter of livestock for food. However, I had tried to eat vegetarian for a while and found it just didn't suit me.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 8, 2008)

PETA's stupid, they OVER DO things. I mean I'm all for animal love and rights, but dude if the animal isn't killed just for its fur/skin, then STFU! People have been eating meat since as far back as creation, it was a form of survival! Meat also has important nutritional factors that we need.

I'm not knocking vegans/vegitarians, you're better and stronger people than I am, but PETA needs to understand that it's a way of life, and like w/religion, sexual preference, and other issues, not everyone is gonna go your way.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif now we're getting into a different realmTo get back on topic . ya sorry bout that


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, I'm aware of what it's comparing. To me, I read that ad and go, that murder is SO sad, and then I think that we do that to animals all the time. People make a huge deal (as they should) of a person doing this to a person, yet people eat cruelly killed meat all the time. And animals kill to eat, that's all. We kill animals to eat, too, but there are humane ways of killing them that we often don't use. There are animals that are boiled alive or rectally electrocuted that end up on our plates. This ad has in no way made me dislike PETA at ALL. How about when they're killed in the wild? I mean I don't think a lion cares about the animal's feelings when it's biting down into its neck, it's just thinking "FOOD!"...we can try to care as much as we could, and our considerations can change a lot but they can't change everything.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 9, 2008)

Last time I checked I am an omnivore. This means I can eat and digest anything.

It is important to get adequate protein, but that can be obtained through nuts, as an example.

From what I recall, humans were initially gathers. Depending on the locale, we ate grains, fruits, vegetables and meat/fish occaisionally. Raising agriculture came much later.

Going back to the ad about Peta euthanizing animals in shelters:

Maybe Peta would not have had to euthanize the animals, if irresponsible idiot pet owners had spayed or neutered their pets. Instead of blaming Peta for having to euthanize animals, why aren't you angry about the A**hole pet owners that think it is ok to dump their pregnant and unwanted pets out into rural areas where they now become someone else's problem.

If pet owners became responsible and spayed/neutered their pets, maybe there wouldn't be so many unwanted animals in this world. Maybe we wouldn't have shelters overflowing with unwanted cats and dogs. And maybe we wouldn't be putting shelters/Peta in the horrible position of euthanizing cats and dogs that should never have been born in the first place.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I am an avid animal lover and I like Peta but a lot of their messages are sooo extreme. I used to get their monthly magazines and there were just waaayy over the top.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's just the thing, though. This ad isn't going to make ANYONE say that. It's just going to make people think that PETA is absolutely INSANE and has absolutely no regard for human life. This ad will only serve to push people FARTHER away from PETA's cause and make them despise the idea of PETA and what they stand for even more.
Just checking, you do know what they're talking about, right? They're comparing the murder, decapitation, gutting, and cannibalism performed on a young man on a bus on his way home by a psycho to people killing animals for food (animals do it all the time in the wild).

If someone can't see that these two are nothing alike, they have serious problems that need to be addressed.

Well said and I agree.
I don't mind PETA's tactics sometimes but that ad had no comparison to Tim's death and it was just a very low blow.

The guy didn't perform cannibalism because of hunger, it doesn't even seem like he killed for fun either. So I don't get how they thought it would be justifiable to do so?


----------



## Shelley (Aug 9, 2008)

I love animals and agree they need protection. However Peta is disrespectful using Tim's death to get their message heard.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love animals and agree they need protection. However Peta is disrespectful using Tim's death to get their message heard. EXACTLY RIGHT!!


----------



## msmack (Aug 10, 2008)

Totally gone too far. PETA should be ashamed of that ad.


----------



## mandilly (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you all should invest some time reading the following website:

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com

PETA never was the organization that people felt they were. They support and fund terrorism through organizations like ELF and ALF. They are known to kill animals before even getting them to headquarters to attempt adoption. Numerous employees were told to dump the bodies of 81 dead cats and dogs in the dumpster behind a grocery store (the two caught employees are currently on trial, I believe). They use scare tactics such as 'Buckets of Blood' at KFC for children, which includes a package of blood, the mascot of KFC shown holding a butcher knife, etc. They often resort to such scare tactics. They've released magazines that tell them their mother and father are murderers for killing animals, and include such things as violent images of their 'mom' butchering a rabbit, pulling its intestines out, etc.

PETA is a terrible organization, and a fraud to boot.

Here is a copy of one of their magazines covers: http://suitablyflip.blogs.com/photos...rized/peta.jpg

You would need to goggle the title of the magazine to see the full PDF file. They also have a second issue called: Your Mommy Kills Animals. You can also google the Buckets of Blood meals, and the similar McDonalds meal. It was some Happy Meal pun that I cannot recall, but I'm sure if you find some information on the Buckets of Blood meal, then you will likewise find some information about the McDonalds meal--which I believe came with a bag of fake chicken bones, or something of that nature?

Very disheartening--that PETA targets young children with such STRONG propaganda.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't agree with everything Peta has done to promote their agenda(s). However, Peta does two things very well:

1 - they make ignorant people aware of what animal abuse is, and

2 - they have done their best to change legislation to stop animal abuse.

Sorry but I think all the crap in the previous post is just that - crap.


----------



## greenground (Aug 13, 2008)

There is a really good episode of Penn &amp;Teller Bullshit that has some really good evidence and arguments to how Peta is pretty underhanded.


----------



## ticki (Aug 13, 2008)

PETA And Terrorism: The Real Deal


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that it is sick how they compared a human's life to an animal. I have respect for other creatures that we share the world with but to compare a human's life with an animal to these degree is just disgusting.

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif PETA And Terrorism: The Real Deal I read the whole article and PETA is just going off the deep end.


----------



## nanzmck (Aug 20, 2008)

Disgusting. Tim's family should sue.

I remember when I was younger (and naive and dumb) I almost felt like I valued the life of animals more than people. As much as I hate to admit that, this helped me to admire PETA and their message. (This was in my early teens.)

Now that I am older, now that I am a mother, it's like WTF? There is no comparison between a chicken and an innocent boy getting murdered while he slept. It's outrageous.

They can put themselves in the shoes (so to speak) of a chicken, but not of a mother? If it was their child, their friend, their boyfriend that was murdered in such a way that normal people cannot even CONCEIVE, could they still say "Well, now he knows how chickens feel." NO. If they have any sense, they could not. They would not.

Either PETA is run by 12 year olds who have no sense of the world, or they're borderline psychotic. Their message is lost in idiocy like this.

Oh, and I must love animals even more than PETA, because I have never euthanized an animal because I didn't want to take care of it. I have raised entire litters of cats and rescued both dogs and cats from dumpsters on my own dime.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 20, 2008)

Well said nanzmck

What is important here is that this is disrespectful, this biy did NOTHING to have his brutal murder EXPLOITED by PETA. If they want to use something relevant, then all is fair in love and war right? This was stupid just ethically wrong...and hypocritical, aren't PETA all about ethics??

bullshit, sorry the people who think this new ad is normal...you need help too, because you'd be pissed if your loved one's murder (a murder which removed the victim of his dignity, no less) was used for this, WHETHER THEY"RE RIGHT OR NOT is not the issue!!!


----------

